# o/speed??????



## 06SixOhGoat (Jun 19, 2010)

Can anyone tell me what that is on my 06???? o/speed :confused


----------



## 06SixOhGoat (Jun 19, 2010)

Nevermind ..... i finally found a thread on it.


----------



## Noob1986 (Jan 9, 2010)

It's your Over Speed Chime. You can set it to whatever speed you want, and once you reach that speed it will alert you. I would imagine it would be useful if you were trying to avoid a speeding ticket and set it 10mph over the speed limit. ... or you could set it to the fastest speed you've gone, so you know if you beat it at some point  i just turned mine off. :seeya:


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

You need to read your owners manual.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

jpalamar said:


> You need to read your owners manual.


PFFT!! Owners manuals are just like instruction sheets, way over rated!


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

jpalamar said:


> You need to read your owners manual.


On some sites they'd post this 'smiley' along with that advice:


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

HP11 said:


> On some sites they'd post this 'smiley' along with that advice:


Some sites also :shutme Oh, and


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

I read my owner's manual cover to cover and don't remember seeing how to fully shut the damn thing off, only how to jack up the miles per hour. I had to be told how to on here how to shut it off completely. IMO, the dumbest DIC option ever put on a GM car (or any car for that matter).


----------



## 06SixOhGoat (Jun 19, 2010)

well actually i dont have my gto at the moment. its in the body shop tomorrow. I was just thinking and was like WFT was that O/Speed thing. but i found a thread on it before anyone posted back.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

dustyminpin said:


> I read my owner's manual cover to cover and don't remember seeing how to fully shut the damn thing off, only how to jack up the miles per hour. I had to be told how to on here how to shut it off completely. IMO, the dumbest DIC option ever put on a GM car (or any car for that matter).


That page must of been missing in your manual: 

*Altering Overspeed Presets​*The default overspeed settings can be changed for your
individual preference.
*The vehicle must be stopped when changing a preset.
Ensure the preset you wish to change is showing.
Then briefly press the SET button. The display will start
to flash. Use the up or down arrows to adjust the
setting. When at the desired speed, briefly press the
SET button. Each PRESET can be changed in this way.
The presets are automatically arranged in
ascending order.
One or more presets can be assigned to OFF, by
reducing the preset down to 0 (OFF). *When driving, you
then only have three or less presets to choose from.
To turn back on, select the OFF preset when the vehicle
is stopped, briefly press the SET button, and use the
up arrow to increase the number.
If the up or down arrows are briefly pressed while
driving, the overspeed setting is changed to the speed
at which you are travelling.
If the SET button is pressed for two seconds, either
while driving or stopped, overspeed is turned completely
off or on.

Section 3-35 2005 Manual

:cheers


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm just sayin......but he did say that he didn't remember seeing it, not that it wasn't in there.....If you think the overspeed chime is useless what do you think of the underspeed chime?


----------



## 06SixOhGoat (Jun 19, 2010)

HP11 said:


> I'm just sayin......but he did say that he didn't remember seeing it, not that it wasn't in there.....If you think the overspeed chime is useless what do you think of the underspeed chime?




PRICELESS?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I guess the Aussies love the under/over speed chimes because my wifes G8 has them too.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

I have a 2006 manual and don't remember seeing that. I will have to check when I get home to see if they are the same. There are a few minor differences between the 05s and 06s so maybe the manuals are different. Who knows? 

FYI a forum member wanted me to post a video today of my ported LS3 heads/mild cam (228/232, .595 lift, 114+2 LSA)/intake manifold swap so he could hear what it sounded like at idle (with Kooks headers and Borla exhaust). I think I will finally get around to doing that this afternoon after work. I will post video with the DMH low profile e-cutouts closed, cracked partially open (like I like to run them), and wide open (end of the world loud). I will also post the video of my car up on the dyno at the Hot Rod Power Tour's Dyno Challenge during the final leg of the trip in Mobile. Put if off long enough.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

It's the same for all three years. It's also on pg. 3-35 in the 2006 manual as well as pg. 3-39 in the 2004 manual.


----------

